# new to the forums <wave> from alberta!



## Vergo (Feb 8, 2005)

hey all. just getting back into betta breeding and thought I would take 5 min out to sign up on a the forums that I like to lurk in so well :lol: 

here is a pic of my bettas that are curently laying eggs in a 5 gal beside me as I type. almost forgot how much fun this was.










So a happy day to all I am off to my water changes!


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Welcome and good luck. If you need any advice don't be afraid to ask. I think you'll find us a pretty nice bunch.


RC


----------



## Vergo (Feb 8, 2005)

Thanks RC for the reply. I dont really rember the numbers I used to get but the babies hatched last night and they didnt seem to do that well in the quantity department. Is that common on first time parents?

Been a long time since I had to go with 2 fish with no experiance. not that I totaly mind, loving everyone of them even if there arnt that many


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

It's very common to get smaller spawns from first time spawners.


RC


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

welcome!!!!!!!


----------

